# What should I feed a steer?



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

I am wandering what would be the best to feed a steer?


----------



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

I want to raise a show steer and wandering what would be the best to feed it


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

How old? Beef or dairy?


----------



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

We haven't got any yet but I'm hopin to raise 1 for show at fair and 2 others for beef.


----------



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

They will be 2 dairy steer and 1-2angud or Scottish highlanders


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Grass and corn. Corn feed for at the very least three months prior to butcher and corn feed two, the eat more when there is competition for the food. If you just grass feed them, we butcher ours in October, the butcher in your area would know the best time to butcher something grass fed.


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

What types of feed would u recommend for showing?


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2014)

Something in the 12 - 13 % protein range. Plus all the grass they want and some good hay if they want it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## cowgirl12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Alfalfa really puts the weight on show steers, you can use hay or the pellets, which fall in the 16%-17% protein range. 

What many people forget is to have a loose cattle mineral available free choice. They need those vitamins and minerals in order to grow to their full potential, and to keep their fur and hooves looking good.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

cowgirl12 said:


> Alfalfa really puts the weight on show steers, you can use hay or the pellets, which fall in the 16%-17% protein range.
> 
> What many people forget is to have a loose cattle mineral available free choice. They need those vitamins and minerals in order to grow to their full potential, and to keep their fur and hooves looking good.



I agree! Don't forget about loose trace mineral salt also. There's not enough salt in most mineral supplements. Cattle will consume more supplements than they need to get the salt they are craving.


----------



## steerboy (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for Ll of this useful info


----------

